
Google Apps Now Supports Multiple Domains - Concours
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2010/06/google-apps-now-supports-multi.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
exception
Thanks a lot for pointing this out, I've wanted this ability for years. My
last company decided to change names and it caused me endless headaches
migrating mail accounts.

